# 2.1 speakers suggestions?



## CloudS (Oct 26, 2011)

I am looking for 2.1 speakers with some good bass. Budget - 1k but can extend it to 1.8k MAX


----------



## Anish (Oct 26, 2011)

Altec Lansing VS2621
Sony SRS D-4.

BTW, this question is asked many times. Do a search before posting new threads. 

Regards.


----------



## CloudS (Oct 26, 2011)

^ Search gave only a few results about 2.1, and those had either different budget or were too old.

Which is better between Altec Lansing VS2621 and Logitech z313?


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 26, 2011)

Heard lot about Logitech Z313.. Very good according price..

*don't buy Altec Lansing BXR 1321* which is around 1300-1400.. it is not worth at all.. just bought couple of Day back.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 26, 2011)

My suggestion will be Logitech Z313


----------



## CloudS (Oct 27, 2011)

AL vs2621 is a little expensive than Logitech z313, is it worth the extra price?


----------



## Skud (Oct 27, 2011)

VS2621 is pretty good. Have one at my parents' setup.


----------



## CloudS (Oct 28, 2011)

Are there any other considerable options in the range than z313 and vs2621?


----------

